# Xfree me fa gira'  ball [risolto]

## codadilupo

adesso, se qualcuno é cosi' gentile da spiegarmi cosa c'e' che non va in questo XF86Config.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

#   Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc101"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

#   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

#   Option       "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Driver          "Synaptics Driver"

Identifier      "Mouse [touchpad]"

Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/event0"

Option          "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

Option          "LeftEdge"      "1900"

Option          "RightEdge"     "5400"

Option          "BottomEdge"    "1800"

Option          "TopEdge"       "3900"

Option          "FingerLow"     "25"

Option          "FingerHigh"    "30"

Option          "MaxTapTime"    "180"

Option          "MaxTapMove"    "220"

Option          "VertScrollDelta" "100"

# Option                "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

# Option                "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

# Option                "AccelFactor"   "0.0010"

# Option        "Repeater"      "/dev/ps2mouse"

# Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "@@@"

   ModelName    "0"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "sis"

   VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"

   BoardName   "SiS650/651/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter"

   ChipSet     "SIS650/M650/651/740"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Praticamente, quando entro in X ci metto dieci minuti buoni ad avere il mouse usabile (nel senso che per dieci secondi buoni muvo, ma lui resta li', inchiodato, al centro dello schermo).

E già non é bello.

Seconda cosa: la rotellina non va... eppure mi pare corretta la sezione aposita  :Wink: 

e tre (perché due eran poche): il mousepad... é sempre andato: l'unica cosa he davvero non m'ha mai dato problemi: ora NON vapiu'. non c'e' verso. Ho anche provato i driver synaptics (il mousepad é synaptics, a detta di asus e dei driver per XP  :Wink: )

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Mon Mar 29, 2004 12:08 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## zUgLiO

L'unica cosa a cui io forse posso rispondere è il mouse..avevo avuto il tuo stesso problema,rimaneva inchiodato per alcuni secondi prima di "reagire"..mi è bastato cambiare il protocollo da auto al protocollo giusto (cosi non perdeva tempo a capire che protocollo usare )

Per il resto non ti so dire  :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> mi è bastato cambiare il protocollo da auto al protocollo giusto

 

purtroppo auto l'ho messo per vedere se cambiava qualcosa, prima era imps/2.

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

I log di X dicono nulla di interessante?

Hai provato utilizzando /dev/input/mouse0 per il touchpad e /dev/usbmouse per il mouse esterno?

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> I log di X dicono nulla di interessante?

 

nada de nada... giusto qualche warning a proposito del sisfb not found.. ma grazie, non l'ho compilato perché mi va in errore  :Wink: 

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Hai provato utilizzando /dev/input/mouse0 per il touchpad e /dev/usbmouse per il mouse esterno?

 

uhmm.... guarda.... non ricordo piu'... ho provato tante di quelle combinazioni... pero' ora provo

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

ok, perfetto: ora il mouse usb funziona: va giusto un pochino a scatti (tic tic... traaaan!) al rimo movimento della mano... ma poi lisscio lisscio.

solo che, nel mentre mi sono accorto di una cosa: in /dev mi ritrovo sia mice che mouse0 che usbmouse.... ma non c'e' event0 (te credo che non ne voleva sapere!).

Eppure nel kernel é compilato...

E, cosa ancora piu' strana.... non ho piu' il floppy, in /dev... cioe', ho una roba tipo:

```
ls -la /dev/fd

/dev/fd/0

/dev/fd/1

/dev/fd/2

/dev/fd/255

/dev/fd/3
```

e mi dice che nessuno di loro é un block device se provo a montarli   :Shocked: 

Uhmmm... comincio a capire perché avevo problemi con il mouse... c'ho un po' tutta la dev incasinata, a quanto pare   :Confused: 

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

Per il touchpad, qui c'è il config del mio (è un synaptics con scroll orizzontale e verticale), se ti può essere d'aiuto.

Per gli altri problemi controllerei la configurazione del kernel e l'output di dmesg.

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Per il touchpad, qui c'è il config del mio (è un synaptics con scroll orizzontale e verticale), se ti può essere d'aiuto.

 

grazie mille  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Per gli altri problemi controllerei la configurazione del kernel e l'output di dmesg.

 

lo sto già facendo: ho scaricato la 2.6.5 con emerge world, e ho aperto i due config (il mio e quello di default della 2.6.5) con vi per spostare a manina i parametri dal mio al nuovo config. Poi vedo cosa succede.

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

uhmmm... nula da fare. Il touch pad non ne vuol sapere di funzionare   :Sad:  .

Il mouse continua a "scattare" al primo avvio.... 

In compenso é tornato il floppy, con l'aggiornamento del kernel.

Coda

----------

## Kpe

Mmm io ho il vostro stesso problema ovvero il mouse che, all'avvio di X resta fermo per una decina di secondi. Volevo solo sapere una cosa, ovvero dove potevo trovare la lista dei protocolli con quello più adatto da adottare, dato che in effetti ho Protocol settato ad Auto.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Kpe wrote:*   

> Mmm io ho il vostro stesso problema ovvero il mouse che, all'avvio di X resta fermo per una decina di secondi. Volevo solo sapere una cosa, ovvero dove potevo trovare la lista dei protocolli con quello più adatto da adottare, dato che in effetti ho Protocol settato ad Auto.

 

in genere i protocolli son auto imPS/2 ps2 etc... insomma: i protocolli ovvi per un mouse. Certo, una lista completa non saprei nemmeno io dove trovarla. Credo, pero', che sia ben nascosta nei man di XFree86.org  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

 *Kpe wrote:*   

> dove potevo trovare la lista dei protocolli

 

Qui.  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

a breve il log dela soluzione  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

Ottimo... rimaniamo in attesa di un tuo synaptics-how-to...  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

Eccoci qui.

Dopo innumerevoli vicessitudini, sufficientemente esposte in questo topic (che puo' essere letto dall'alto verso il basso, o al contrario, se preferite scoprire subito l'assassino  :Wink: ), ecco il synaptic mini-Howto, mutuato da Synaptic Howto, dall'illuminante post di chaplin e da una sessione notturna di ICQ intercorsa tra il sottoscritto e MyZelF (che andando al di là di ogni ragionevole dovere di un buon moderatore mi ha inseguito per la rete, finché non si é riusciti a far andare il buon synaptics touchpad  :Wink: ).

Synaptic Mini-HowTo su kernel v2.6.5-rc2-mm3

una specie di guida

Per prima cosa, dobbiamo dare un occhio al kernel.

Assicuratevi di avere "event interface" sotto "Input device support" che vi renderà disponibile l'accesso via /dev/input/eventX, dove X é un numero che varia da macchina a macchina. 

Allo stesso modo, dovete avere usbmouse e psmouse.E' consigliabile compilare built-in sia evdev che psmouse. Se, invece, come me, l'avete compilati come modulo, allora dovete aggiungere evdev e psmouse al vostro /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6.

Per quel che riguarda usbmouse, ci penserà hotplug:

```
# emerge hotplug

# rc-update add hotplug boot
```

compilate il kernel, e caricate i moduli.

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

[...]

# make && make modules_install

# modprobe evdev

# modprobe psmouse
```

E' chiaro che dobbiamo anche copiare il nuovo kernel in /boot.

Io faccio cosi'.

```
# mount /boot

# mkdir /boot/current /boot/failsafe

# cd /boot 

# cp System.map .config bzImage /failsafe

#cd /usr/src/linux

# cp System.map .config /boot/current

# cp arc/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/current

# cd /boot

# ln -s current/.config .config

# ln -s current/System.map System.map

# ln -s current/bzImage bzImage
```

Ora andiamo a scaricare il pacchetto synaptics.

Potete dare un bel

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge synaptics
```

ma forse è meglio se prima scaricate l'ultima release

per usare l'ultima versione dovete copiare l'ebuild della versione 0.12.4 e adattarlo per la versione scaricata (0.12.5), altrimenti emerge continuerà a volervi scaricare la 0.12.4

ora occupiamoci di XFree.

```
# vi /etc/X11/XF86Config
```

inserite queste righe, al posto del vostro device "mouse1"

```
# Touchpad - Synaptics driver 

Section "InputDevice" 

    Driver      "synaptics" 

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Option      "Device"       "/dev/input/mouse1"

    Option      "Protocol"     "SynPS/2"

    Option      "LeftEdge"     "1900" 

    Option      "RightEdge"    "5400" 

    Option      "BottomEdge"   "1800" 

    Option      "TopEdge"      "3900" 

    Option      "FingerLow"    "25" 

    Option      "FingerHigh"   "30" 

    Option      "MaxTapTime"   "180" 

    Option      "MaxTapMove"   "220" 

    Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100" 

    Option      "MinSpeed"     "0.02" 

    Option      "MaxSpeed"     "0.18" 

    Option      "AccelFactor"  "0.0010" 

EndSection
```

ora dovreste poter vedere questo output:

```
# ls /dev/input

event0  event1  event2  mice  mouse0 mouse1
```

se tutto é andato bene, allora siamo alla prova del fuoco:

```
# startx &
```

funziona il vostro touchpad ? Avete lo scroll verticale e orizzontale ?

Bene !   :Very Happy: 

P.S.: MyZelf suggerisce questa configurazione, in effetti piu' ordinata:

```
Section "InputDevice" 

  Identifier "Mouse1" 

  Driver "synaptics" 

  Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0" 

  Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

  Option "Edges" "1900 5400 1800 3900" 

  Option "Finger" "25 30" 

  Option "MaxTapTime" "180" 

  Option "MaxTapMove" "75" 

  Option "VertScrollDelta" "100" 

  Option "MinSpeed" "0.02" 

  Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18" 

  Option "AccelFactor" "0.0007" 

  Option "SHMConfig" "on" 

  Option "UpDownScrolling" "on" 

  Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2" 

EndSection
```

un occhio a

```
# cat /var/log/Xfree86.0.log|grep synaptics

# dmesg
```

vi informerà sulla situazione dei moduli, e puo' essere una buona base di partenza per eventuali problemi

Coda

----------

## almafer

scusate se riesumo un thread vecchio, ma ho un problema con il mio portatile compaq 2101, ho attivato sia event che ps2mouse nel kernel, ho emerso synaptics, ma il touchpad non viene rilevato, nè dmesg dice qualcosa, in /dev/input ho:

event0 event1 mice mouse0

il kernel è il 2.6.6, la versione di synaptics è la 0.2.14, la 0.12.5 non l'ho potuta mettere per questo motivo:

```

chemako@tashunka chemako $ emerge -p /usr/portage/x11-misc/synaptics/synaptics-0

.12.5.ebuild

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- x11-base/xfree-4.3.99.902-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~keyword)

- x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6 (masked by: package.mask, ~keyword)

!!!    (dependency required by "x11-misc/synaptics-0.12.5" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

----------

## almafer

mi accorgo adesso che l'errore è cambiato da ieri sera, adesso la cosa è fattibile, ma ho visto che dando ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" mi viene installato anche xorg, non vorrei creasse casini con xfree, per adesso volevo aspettare che fosse più maturo xorg prima di metterlo, e poi non credo che dipenda dal pacchetto synaptics il mio problema

----------

## almafer

la novità è questa: se faccio partire il portatile senza mouse usb e lo attacco dopo che X è partito, funzionano sia lui che touchpad, altrimenti funziona solo il mouse

----------

## MyZelF

Come hai configurato i device sotto X?

----------

## almafer

c'è solo il mouse usb inserito.

lo strano è che con il portatile precedente la configurazione era la solita e andavano tutti e due.forse dovrei modificare XF86Config in modo da avewe prima il touchpad e poi il mouse? però quando il mouse è attaccato, il touchpad non viene proprio rilevato, ho controllato con dmesg

----------

